# my generic adderall



## soulsins (May 14, 2008)

I just got my script filled and my generic adderall its different from the last and its not working as well. Its a light blue circle with COR 132 on it, anyone try these?
Hoping they will kick in?


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Are you speaking of the general Adderrall? Or of the generic Adderall XR? I have found that I favor the original generic Adderall which is pink for me. It kicks in within minutes. The generic Adderrall XR takes 45 min or so.


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

Those are super strong. I had the pink 20's.
They did nothing for ADHD, but the euphoria was ridiculous.

Enjoy


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

soulsins said:


> I just got my script filled and my generic adderall its different from the last and its not working as well. Its a light blue circle with COR 132 on it, anyone try these?
> Hoping they will kick in?


I use to be prescribed those. Believe it or not there is even another generic thats worse. The one's you have gave me horrible heart palpitations and kinda crazy thinking but they're not that bad.


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

AprilEthereal said:


> kinda crazy thinking but they're not that bad.


Wish I had those. I like those better then the brand names I have.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

You probably got the generic 'Corepharma' manufactured adderall whereas you were probably on the Barr manufactured previously. This is the IR, not XR, form of adderall right?

In trying to predict a few of your concerns: no. you will not be able to return and 'replace' your current bottle of corepharma manufactured adderall, you will likely be stuck with it until your insurance assumes you are about to run out of your adderall. That is, your insurance wont help you pay until that time comes (prob 30 days). If you and your doc are persistant you may be able to get him to call and convince the insurance company that this new generic is 'ineffective' and that they should help pay for another script of your old kind. Your doc might be wary to do this because doling out amphetamine scripts left and right sometimes draws unwanted attention.

Yes, I've been in your situation. No, they never 'kicked in'. They didn't work to correct my... mental issues.. as well as the Barr manufactured version. That's not to say they don't work better than the Barr version for some people. It all depends on the individual. I found they didn't make me as nervous but they didn't help my focus as much either.

http://www.addforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48086


----------



## soulsins (May 14, 2008)

Its the IR and these really suck..I find myself running the same circles I used to and my anxiety is way up. My Doc thinks generics are all the same. So Im stuck with this for now he gave me more klonopin. Go figure?? I might just find a different pharmacy.What is a good brand to go with? I think I was using BARR before. I cant afford the real thing.
Anyone? I dont want crap meds again..


----------



## TheUnwelcome (Jul 9, 2009)

I use Barr, where do you go for pharmacy scripts? I go to Rite Aid, maybe this has something to do with it?


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

soulsins said:


> Its the IR and these really suck..I find myself running the same circles I used to and my anxiety is way up. My Doc thinks generics are all the same. So Im stuck with this for now he gave me more klonopin. Go figure?? I might just find a different pharmacy.What is a good brand to go with? I think I was using BARR before. I cant afford the real thing.
> Anyone? I dont want crap meds again..


As I said, Barr works best for me. Well, not as well as the original brand shire adderall but they stopped producing that I believe. 
You just have to call pharmacys and find which carry barr manufactured adderall.


----------

